# Fossil in the tank



## tongwk (Jun 13, 2009)

i went to the Falls of Ohio Near Louisville Kentucy. And i pick up a lot of fossil. is it safe to use the fossil as decoration in a tropica fish tank?


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd say as long as it's not bleached and you've clean it off thoughly with hot water, it's fine. What kind of fossils?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would ask what are your water parameters are first as some fossils can raise the ph and such of the tank. I would do a test on it first and put it into a bucket of water and wait about 3 days and check the ph and all.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

susankat said:


> I would ask what are your water parameters are first as some fossils can raise the ph and such of the tank. I would do a test on it first and put it into a bucket of water and wait about 3 days and check the ph and all.


+1
P.S. what kind of fossil is it????


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

most fossils are calcium based which will raise you kh and ph.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

put the fossil in a bucket for a while with water from ur aquarium then check water parameters i wuld say it might harden ur water


----------

